# Another Project in the Books



## Keith (Sep 12, 2014)

Seems like I've been doing a lot of stuff lately, except turning, but hey it's money in my stash. Just finished this vanity. Hopefully another happy customer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking good . I'm sure they will be happy


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice, what kind of wood?

Is it just the photo or is the left drawer front leaning ?


----------



## Keith (Sep 13, 2014)

gman, It is oak with Minwax ebony stain. I thought the drawer was jacked up too, but I had looked at it so long, I thought my eyes were screwing with me.  Gotta check it tomorrow to be sure. Always good to have another set of eyeballs look at something, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Keith (Sep 16, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> Very nice, what kind of wood?
> 
> Is it just the photo or is the left drawer front leaning ?



The left drawer front was actually about 1/8th off. But its good now. Good eye there gman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith (Sep 23, 2014)

Delivered it Sunday, and customer was well pleased, so much so, I was asked to do some more work for them. My poor ol lathe is going to think I don't like her any more with all the flat work I've been doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

